# HDMI or VGA out, RCA in, conversion?



## sidewinder_33 (Oct 8, 2007)

Thanks for reading my thread. I currently have an hp g50-112nr laptop with an HDMI port and a VGA port for output, but my tv only has the old yellow white and red RCA input.

I purchased this cable: http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-HDMI-HDTV-t...4|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1308|301:1|293:1|294:50 to try to connect the hdmi port to the tv's rca port but my laptop won't recognize that anything has been plugged in and nothing gets through to the tv. The first thing i was wondering was if there is any was to force my laptop to send video to this port whether or not it detects a connection?

If that is not an option, i was wondering if i could use something like this: http://cgi.ebay.com/VGA-to-TV-S-Vid...4|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1308|301:1|293:1|294:50 to connect the vga port of my laptop to the tv's yellow video port and then just send audio from the headphone port?

If you have any information for me, please share it.
Thank you.


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

sidewinder_33 said:


> Thanks for reading my thread. I currently have an hp g50-112nr laptop with an HDMI port and a VGA port for output, but my tv only has the old yellow white and red RCA input.
> 
> I purchased this cable: http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-HDMI-HDTV-t...4|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1308|301:1|293:1|294:50 to try to connect the hdmi port to the tv's rca port but my laptop won't recognize that anything has been plugged in and nothing gets through to the tv. The first thing i was wondering was if there is any was to force my laptop to send video to this port whether or not it detects a connection? -- Try the function key combination (i.e. Fn+F4 or Fn+F7...). I am pretty sure it is in your Users Guide.. get hold of one or download from HP website.
> 
> ...


----------



## sidewinder_33 (Oct 8, 2007)

I'm sorry, a few more details, i did try the function key combination (fn+f4) which brought up an icon of 2 laptop screens with an arrow between them near the system tray, but still nothing appeared on the tv. A strange thing i noticed was when i plugged the other end of the cable i purchased (hdmi to rca/vga) into the laptops vga port while the hdmi end was also in the laptop, it recognized that something had been plugged in but when i removed the hdmi end, it stopped recognizing it. so i guess the hdmi port was sending some kind of signal. i also just plugged a monitor into the vga port on the laptop and it worked fine but its not near as big as the tv.


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

See this manual:

http://h10032.www1.hp.com/ctg/Manual/c01530857.pdf

EDIT:
I did a quick search and it seems it is not possible. See details here: http://www.brilliantstore.com/hdmi_cables_dekcell_cpa_1369.html

Try a VGA to RCA instead.


----------



## sidewinder_33 (Oct 8, 2007)

After reviewing the manual, i still cannot get it to play but some things in it were still helpful so thanks for that. Before i bought this cable off of ebay, i checked at radioshack, bestbuy, and target to see if i could find anything like it but none of them carried it so this is the only converter i have tried. I also checked again today for the second converter i linked (vga to av, av is just the yellow video cord right?) at all of those stores but none of them carried it either so i am going to have to try something else i guess. let me go check this converter on a different tv... and no luck. i also just tried plugging the vga end into a monitor (from the hdmi port) and my laptop just wont recognize that cable.


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

See EDIT part of my previous post... sorry about that.


----------



## sidewinder_33 (Oct 8, 2007)

"NOTE: DO NOT SUPPORT SIGNAL FROM VCR, COMPUTER OR LAPTOP OUTPUT "

i see what you mean. well it seems like the rca to vga converter shouldn't have any problems so i will order that. thanks a lot for the info and finding that page, maybe the cable will come in handy for something else sometime. can you think of any stores other than radioshack and bestbuy that might have the vga to rca converter? cuz i checked those two with no luck

EDIT: what is up with this cable? http://www.brilliantstore.com/computer_monitor_accessories_dekcell_cpa_1268.html doesn't vga carry only video?


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

Yup you are correct... VGA carries only video.

EDIT: 
Doing a small research on the topic, I got info that the cable on the link will only work if your laptop supports TV OUT (like video cards with TV OUT). It will not work if TV OUT is not supported. Will work only if HDMI to HDMI. So make sure your laptop support TV OUT.

Personally I would still try it first. The cable is quite cheap and may well be a good investment if it works.


----------



## sidewinder_33 (Oct 8, 2007)

ok i just spoke with an hp technician and he said the vga port will support tv out. its a shame no stores seem to carry the odd adapters and cables i need, maybe i'll open a computer store sometime. so i will order it, but are you saying that if the port supports tv out then it may also carry the sound? or are the red and white cables still gonna be useless? otherwise i have the cable that can go from my laptop's headphone port to the red and white audio input on the tv


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

sidewinder_33 said:


> ok i just spoke with an hp technician and he said the vga port will support tv out. its a shame no stores seem to carry the odd adapters and cables i need, maybe i'll open a computer store sometime. so i will order it, but are you saying that if the port supports tv out then it may also carry the sound? -- no... vga carries only video. that is why you need this http://cables.cablesunlimited.com/cables/Aud-2350
> or are the red and white cables still gonna be useless? -- yes. sadly. otherwise i have the cable that can go from my laptop's headphone port to the red and white audio input on the tv


----------



## sidewinder_33 (Oct 8, 2007)

alright well i believe all my questions have been answered, thanks for all your help this is a great website. i will post again once i have the cable to let u know if it worked or not.


----------



## sidewinder_33 (Oct 8, 2007)

bahh no luck once again. with the vga to rca/s-video converter (http://cgi.ebay.com/VGA-to-TV-S-Vid...4|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1308|301:1|293:1|294:50) when i plugged in the yellow video part of the cable into the tv the laptop didnt recognize anything but when i plugged the s-video end into the tv, the laptop recognized it and sent the video through the cable but all the tv got was fuzz. i guess the signal coming from the laptops vga port isnt compatible with my tv. it seems that other people have had the same problem and my only solution would be a converter with a box like this one: http://cgi.ebay.com/PC-Notebook-VGA...5|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1308|301:1|293:1|294:50

i would try that converter but its $30 and two failures are enough for me. thanks for all the help, but i give up ha


----------



## johnybass (Sep 13, 2007)

Ok. I have been doing a lot of research on this. The cords that plugs into the vga ouput and create s-video or rca work but only on video cards that support them. And you will have to change some settings on your video card to make it work. And yes these vga outputs Do sometimes carry sound as well. Since you already have this cord you should play around in your video card setttings or maybe contact HP tech support. It should work if your video card supports it. The other thing you can do is actually buy a converter box that changes your VGA connection to RCA. This will only do video, not sound. And im not sure how well they work but they are advertised to do this with any VGA monitor out. You can get sound from your headphone output.

Post back if you have any luck.


----------

